# Blackwater Panther?



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

With the recent news I heard today about a Bigfoot print found in northwest Florida (story here: http://m.nwfdailynews.com/local/is-bigfoot-in-walton-county-1.91202 ) it made me think about peculiar tracks, sounds, or sightings in the woods that I've experienced. I hunted at Blackwater and found a track real similar to this picture (I'll post it below in a reply). This was in a swampy area near Juniper Creek north of Carpenter Rd. Every now and then I'll find tracks like a panthers. I've never run across a Bigfoot track though.

I've hunted along the Alabama River and heard a panther "scream" on a handful of occasions. On one hunting trip I actually seen a black panther. Makes you wonder what's really out there with you just through the thick brush.

What about you? What odd or interesting encounters have you come across while in the woods?


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

The track I found was real close to this one.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

There are panthers around....I've seen them off Springhill Road in the past and there was a report of 1 in the city limits of Milton.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

zgobbler5 said:


> View attachment 72340
> 
> The track I found was real close to this one.


that's a pretty big paw print. any recollection of size; hard to tell from photo scale.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

Uh oh! I think you found the Hamburger Helper guy!


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

DAWGONIT said:


> that's a pretty big paw print. any recollection of size; hard to tell from photo scale.
> thanks for sharing.


You're right, that is a big paw print. The paw print I found just really stood out and I'm inclined to believe that it was a panther print. You make a good point it prolly was not that large of a print as in that photo, but it was real similar. Best one I could find. Lost my original photo that I took on my old phone.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

For year the Michigan DNR said that there were not any Mountain Lions in MI, In 2005 a farmer from down the road stopped by and asked me to come look at some tracks in his field, so I did, then I got on the computer to figure out what it was, it looked like a mountain lion track to me. then that fall I saw 2 of them running together.
With all the trail cameras out now, people are getting pictures of them all over the State, So the DNR finally admitted there here.

Kevin


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

DoneDeal2 said:


> Uh oh! I think you found the Hamburger Helper guy!


Lol


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=kfQPKzelXcE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=kfQPKzelXcE


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?v=kfQPKzelXcE&desktop_uri=/watch?v=kfQPKzelXcE


I just rough talked him! That's funny as hell. Lucky this 10 ft tall, six finger thing didn't shove that stick up his butt


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

My dad was actually stalked by a panther somewhere in Alabama about 20 years ago when he was hunting. It was pitch dark out and he had to fire warning shots in the air because he could hear it following him. After the sun came up, he saw the panther chasing a turkey in front of him. Always makes me a little on edge when I'm walking through the woods in the dark.........


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I had one start creeping near me in the Cahaba River WMA, years ago. This was an afternoon bow hunt. When that sun started fading it got a little hairy.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Friend of mine had one walk across his food plot in Hayneville, AL a couple years ago.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

I've seen something one rainy afternoon I was sittin close to a road and I could see atleast 400 yds in some directions well I seen two does hauling tail across the road this wasnt the I smell somethin bounce away run it looked like they were running for they're lifes well bout two seconds after there was something chasing them it was most deff not a deer but it was a real light tan color and looked like a cat shape i only caught a glimpse of it and it was atleast 200 yds away wish I could of seen more or been closer but I hunt the area often and havnt seen anything similar yet matter of a fact I havnt even seen no bucks chasing this year at all (sorry for derail at end)


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have hunted all my life and never had a problem walking in the woods in the dark. Now after reading this I need someone to meet me in Baker in the morning to walk me to my tree.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

jmunoz said:


> I've seen something one rainy afternoon I was sittin close to a road and I could see atleast 400 yds in some directions well I seen two does hauling tail across the road this wasnt the I smell somethin bounce away run it looked like they were running for they're lifes well bout two seconds after there was something chasing them it was most deff not a deer but it was a real light tan color and looked like a cat shape i only caught a glimpse of it and it was atleast 200 yds away wish I could of seen more or been closer but I hunt the area often and havnt seen anything similar yet matter of a fact I havnt even seen no bucks chasing this year at all (sorry for derail at end)


This was in southern part of bw just a couple miles north of 90


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Outside9 said:


> I have hunted all my life and never had a problem walking in the woods in the dark. Now after reading this I need someone to meet me in Baker in the morning to walk me to my tree.


Mine was the last hunt I had out there. I'm all for stalk hunting, just not when I'm the one being hunted. It's scary as sh*t seeing something that big move with NO noise at all.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I saw one on Hwy 4 in Baker about 2 miles east of Cotton bridge. It was about 20 yds from a yearling feeding in the ditch. It's tail was waving up in the air just waiting to pounce on the yearling.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> I have hunted all my life and never had a problem walking in the woods in the dark. Now after reading this I need someone to meet me in Baker in the morning to walk me to my tree.


Well I made it in before daylight and out again.


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

VOLMAN said:


> I saw one on Hwy 4 in Baker about 2 miles east of Cotton bridge. It was about 20 yds from a yearling feeding in the ditch. It's tail was waving up in the air just waiting to pounce on the yearling.


East? wow....How long ago?


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I saw one at my old house off Thomas drive in PCB. Right next to the navy base. Scared the hell out of me... I've also seen tracks on a wma over here just north of Gulfport...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*big cats*

I watched a moutain lion walk down a ridge for 5 minutes or so through my scope several years ago in western VA and to this day no one will admit they are in the moutains of VA or NC this thing was aprox 100 pounds and had a 3-4 foot tail no doubt in my mind what it was. I often wonder why the DNR folks dont get alot of trail cam photos of big cats sent to them. The big foot thing is pretty funny


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

I saw one after a shot a buck next to last day of Alabama season this year. They are here


----------



## Countryboyreese (Sep 11, 2012)

What scares me about these things is the way they hunt. They will stalk you for a very long ways, staying just out of your sight. They wait til they get just the right moment then run at you from behind with a short burst of speed. You won't know it's behind you until they are pouncing. They go for the back of the neck and sever the vertibre. Thousands of years of instinct all put together in one motion......you really don't stand a chance. I had one follow me when I lived in Colorado, it's a very sobering thing to be followed by a very large animal that is designed for one thing......to kill. Hope I didn't scare y'all.......:whistling:


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

What amazes me is no one ever get a good photo or video of one. You never see a dead one on the road. Makes you wonder.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://m.myfwc.com/news/news-releases/2013/february/01/panther-released/


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

South Florida


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Pretty sure that is a panther. Next time you see a track like that put something next to it...a hand perhaps for a better perspective. With that said it probably is a panther.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Cover it up and bring a biologists back.


----------



## VOLMAN (Sep 3, 2009)

I saw it I think 3 years ago. I was working in Brewton at the time and was on my way home. Funny thing is I saw a Possum cop at the Pic n Save there in Baker. I stopped and told him and he didn't believe me. He said it was highly unlikely I saw a panther. I know for sure that's what it was.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

VOLMAN said:


> I saw it I think 3 years ago. I was working in Brewton at the time and was on my way home. Funny thing is I saw a Possum cop at the Pic n Save there in Baker. I stopped and told him and he didn't believe me. He said it was highly unlikely I saw a panther. I know for sure that's what it was.


Yup DNR says there aren't any


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

VOLMAN said:


> I saw it I think 3 years ago. I was working in Brewton at the time and was on my way home. Funny thing is I saw a Possum cop at the Pic n Save there in Baker. I stopped and told him and he didn't believe me. He said it was highly unlikely I saw a panther. I know for sure that's what it was.


What's a Possum cop??


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Try'n Hard said:


> What's a Possum cop??


Probably FWC


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Found this...
https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=306949002761084


----------



## archer-1 (Feb 4, 2009)

my3nme said:


> Yup DNR says there aren't any


Good then you cant get a fine for shooting something thats not there! :whistling:


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Yup, let's see....I'm walking out of the swamp at night I look up and a big cat or bear is standing in front of me a close range...do I pay the fine or not?


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

Nice video of a black house cat. That old swing set should give it away. Look at the size comparison when the cat runs into the woods. 

First let me say I am not calling anyone crazy for saying they have seen a panther. In fact, I wouldn't mind seeing one. Chances are if we had a few more of them they could help with some of the mid-level predator issues....but that is a topic for another thread. 

Many of us have seen bobcat tracks and from the looks of that picture it looks way to big to be a bobcat. The only better picture would have been something next to the track for size comparison like a hand, glove, etc. 

Regarding the FWC officers reaction described above, the most likely scenario is.....the FWC officers and biologists have responded to so many "sightings" of "black panthers" that on the chance someone does actually see a real panther in areas where it might not otherwise be "documented" they assume the claim is being made regarding the infamous black panther and they immediately write off the sighting as a bogus claim. I am not saying there reaction is the right way to be (in fact it can hurt their credibility a bit) but it is kind like the story of the boy who cried wolf. After so many times of being fooled the towns people stop responding and eventually the real thing shows up and no one comes to help and the boy loses all of his sheep. 

Please do not take my comment to mean I am siding against the general public. It would help for both parties to show a bit more civility....you know the authorities dealing with issues on a case by case basis rather than lumping all the claims in with the "crazies" but also the public not referring to the FWC officers as "bunny cops" among other disparaging titles....afterall they can stop you for many of the reasons other cops can as well.


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

my3nme said:


> Yup, let's see....I'm walking out of the swamp at night I look up and a big cat or bear is standing in front of me a close range...do I pay the fine or not?


Well, if you can convince the officer that the animal actually attacked you or attempted to come after you and you were not shooting it just because it was there. If you are attacked than you should be okay but if you are foolishly provoking the animal to react than you deserve the fine.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> South Florida


http://m.myfwc.com/news/news-releases/2013/april/03/panther-released/


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Take one for the team and if one attacks you let him eat you. Then we will have some proof.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

Hunted bw for 25 years never seen a panther Just seen my first bear 2 months ago in munson pools lol


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

I presume you here in the south, are refering to a Mt. Liion when you ue the term panther? They are called many things across the US, puma, panther, catamount, and Mt lion.
There are no black mt lions, at least not a verified report, it is usually someones second cousin by marriage that sees one, but never has a camera, or rifle doesn't fire, always some kind of excuse for not having a body.
Before anyone raises hell with me, check it out on line, not a single photo, video,carcass, hide, road kill or mount...they simply do not exist. The only cats that can be melanistic or black, are spotted cats, leopards and jaguars ect, and of course, they don't live here
Most sightings relating to what some think is ablack mt lion, is one saw at dusk or low light,and in the shadows and a cat with darker fur than normal, but they aren't black.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Az-Vic said:


> I presume you here in the south, are refering to a Mt. Liion when you ue the term panther? They are called many things across the US, puma, panther, catamount, and Mt lion.
> There are no black mt lions, at least not a verified report, it is usually someones second cousin by marriage that sees one, but never has a camera, or rifle doesn't fire, always some kind of excuse for not having a body.
> Before anyone raises hell with me, check it out on line, not a single photo, video,carcass, hide, road kill or mount...they simply do not exist. The only cats that can be melanistic or black, are spotted cats, leopards and jaguars ect, and of course, they don't live here
> Most sightings relating to what some think is ablack mt lion, is one saw at dusk or low light,and in the shadows and a cat with darker fur than normal, but they aren't black.


Oh boy are you going to hear it now. Just get ready and good luck.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Take one for the team and if one attacks you let him eat you. Then we will have some proof.


I'm confused here, are you really denying that there are panthers in FL. I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if I'm thinking wrong.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> I'm confused here, are you really denying that there are panthers in FL. I didn't read the whole thread so sorry if I'm thinking wrong.


No, not at all. I think panthers are in Florida and there may even be a very slim, very slim chance there is a tan/brown or whatever one in this area. However, there is not enough for everyone to be seeing them around here.

I do not believe there are any Black Panthers in Florida or Alabama. One day someone may hit one with a car and prove me wrong, but until then I'm a na sayer.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

10-4


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I grew up on a farm here in the south, we lived in the sticks. I understand the power of gossip when somthing is said at the local country store.

Heck, just mention big foot, panthers or UFOs and before the week is over you will here it from another person.


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I think you found where my ex wife the yeti is hiding


----------



## Az-Vic (Jan 7, 2012)

Panthers, which we call mt lions are durely in florida. I believe I saw a photo of one they were tagging here in one of the local wildlife periodicals. Black mt lions, do not exist, not just here, but anywhere.
The only black cat that one could see is a jaguar, which a very small population living in central south america have been shown to posess a 6% ability to pass on a melanistic gene, thus producing a black jaguar.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

i beg to differ, there are around 300/400 panthers in nw fl and sw al. at least half of them are black. just read the past post and theres your evidence. its on the internet so it must be true...........tony


----------



## flattop (Jan 17, 2012)

Y'all read it and weap!!

http://www.fws.gov/floridapanther/panther_faq.html


----------

